# OCL crew 1980-1985



## mick sykes (Jul 15, 2006)

Anyone work on OCL between 1980 and 1985, or the Canberra 1980?


----------



## willhastie (Sep 26, 2005)

yes 77-83 baby bays rem bay and both mairangi and resolution


----------



## Razor (Nov 23, 2005)

just the resolution in 1982.


----------



## WillieG (Feb 7, 2006)

Strathconon, Strathettrick, Tolaga and Mairangi, 1983-1985.


----------



## Nigel ('Taffy') Engstrand (Jan 13, 2008)

lots of tem but the etterick stands out


----------



## mattina (Feb 22, 2008)

Mairangi Bay, Encounter Bay and Resolution Bay 80-81


----------



## stevie burgess (Oct 9, 2008)

Loads and loads of them from 1977-1998.


----------



## CraigH (Nov 21, 2008)

Most if them from 83 to 91.

Craig Hardman


----------



## Lofty Shears (Feb 15, 2009)

Same as Craig, chuffing loads of them!.


----------



## kevin888 (Jun 25, 2010)

Yeah I worked on all six bay boats on the aussie run from 1973 - 1977..Trying to look up old mates from those days & hoping to find some early 70's crew lists if anyone can help : )


----------



## lordgregory1 (Sep 13, 2012)

Kevin, just read your thread about ex OCL shipmates, I was on 4 bay boats, Ausi run 1976-79, lovely ships, good crew had great job as laundrey man, senior steward, did last trip on "FLINDERS BAY" acting catering officer. pity they have all gone, let the good times roll!!.


----------



## stevejohnson3 (Oct 21, 2013)

kevin888 said:


> Yeah I worked on all six bay boats on the aussie run from 1973 - 1977..Trying to look up old mates from those days & hoping to find some early 70's crew lists if anyone can help : )


Hi Kevin,
Can't help with the crew lists, but I was an AB on 4 or 5 of the bay boats in the mid 70's. Can't remember many of the names, but John Garner and Martin Pratt were AB's, Frank ( Mother ) can't remember his second name, was the laundryman and Reggie Badger was the cook. If I remember any more I will let you know.

Steve Johnson


----------



## Sister-Maria (Jul 27, 2017)

*Frank (Mother)*

Frank Martin was leading Steward in the laundry, he was always affectionately called Mother. He enjoyed his whiskey in the bar of an evening and a Guinness at lunchtime. God bless him.


----------



## lordgregory1 (Sep 13, 2012)

Hi, my name is Phil Gregory, lived in Fleetwood in the 70,s worked on bay boats from 76 to 79, brilliant job, great lads, great ships, was leading steward, anybody remember me?


----------



## Roy green (Jan 11, 2021)

kevin888 said:


> Yeah I worked on all six bay boats on the aussie run from 1973 - 1977..Trying to look up old mates from those days & hoping to find some early 70's crew lists if anyone can help : )


----------



## Roy green (Jan 11, 2021)

Hi I sailed first ship Flinders bay 73 and all bay ships plus the remuera ship till November 77


----------

